# The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club



## holdaer (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks like HGVC will be building a new TS tower within HHV.

http://www.staradvertiser.com/s?action=login&f=y&id=261638421&id=261638421

The Grand Islander project will bring 418 time-share units to the Waikiki resort

"Private equity giant Blackstone and a team of undisclosed financiers plan to invest $415 million to add a 350-foot time-share tower to the Hilton Hawaiian Village, which is the state's largest single resort property.

The new tower, which will be called The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club, will be the sixth new tower of its size planned for Wai*kiki, and it will be Blackstone's single largest Hawaii hotel improvement since the company entered the market about 15 years ago. Hilton Grand Vacations will supply marketing, sales and operational support for the proj*ect, which will be constructed adjacent to the Tapa Tower at the corner of Kalia Road and Paoa Place."


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 3, 2014)

I wonder if they'll keep using the GW point values. I would guess yes.

HGVC is marketing hard to the Japanese and they seem to enjoy spending it here.


----------



## Blues (Jun 3, 2014)

Exactly my first question, buzglyd.  And I agree with your assessment.

-Bob


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 3, 2014)

Previous related threads:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118932

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207129


----------



## jsfletch (Jun 3, 2014)

I just read this in the advertiser. Weekly interval = $70k.Wow! Claims Grand Waikikian is nearly sold out .... 2 years ahead of schedule.

Help me understand where it will be located. Doesn't seem it will be right on the beach but back in the property. Close to Kalia Blvd. I'm sure it will have an ocean view. New pool?


----------



## frank808 (Jun 3, 2014)

jsfletch said:


> I just read this in the advertiser. Weekly interval = $70k.Wow! Claims Grand Waikikian is nearly sold out .... 2 years ahead of schedule.
> 
> Help me understand where it will be located. Doesn't seem it will be right on the beach but back in the property. Close to Kalia Blvd. I'm sure it will have an ocean view. New pool?



It will be right next to the property line by the Hale Koa hotel.  Will be close to the Hale koa parking garage.  It will be built where the bus turnaround is right now. Back by the residential tower. Hope this helps.


----------



## GregT (Jun 3, 2014)

When we were there a couple of months ago, we were told that the second tower (over the Rainbow Bazaar) is on indefinite hold, but that they were proceeding with the first tower (which we now know is called the Grand Islander).

Interesting to see more evidence of progress -- thank you.

Greg


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 3, 2014)

GregT said:


> When we were there a couple of months ago, we were told that the second tower (over the Rainbow Bazaar) is on indefinite hold, but that they were proceeding with the first tower (which we now know is called the Grand Islander).
> 
> Interesting to see more evidence of progress -- thank you.
> 
> Greg



From what I understand, the Grand Islander will be it.

That property is packed enough already.

Let's hope they get cracking on the Ocean tower at Waikoloa sooner rather than later.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 3, 2014)

appears construction started today!

http://khon2.com/2014/06/03/hilton-breaks-ground-on-new-grand-islander-timeshare-tower/


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 4, 2014)

That is good news, but do wish they would build / open some properties in new locations.  

I got a call from a HGVC salesperson last week, and some free time so spent about 20 or 30 minutes hearing a pitch on the benefits upgrading to more points, etc...

He did mention that HGVC added new resorts last year, including some i hadn't heard about...  But he also said they were going to add 1 or 2 in Hawaii, Boston, Washington DC, New York and Japan.    I assume Hawaii is this one and perhaps the long rumors Ocean Tower conversion.... Anyone hear anything on the others?  Never too sure how much to trust a salesperson...


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 4, 2014)

I have only heard of the two in Hawaii.

I haven't heard anything about the other locations although urban timeshares seem to be the new trend. 

Don't count on ever seeing anything in Maui. 

Maui is very hostile to timeshare these days.


----------



## holdaer (Jun 4, 2014)

Maybe Maui is softening up a little.

Hyatt is building a new TS resort from the ground up in Maui.

Also, if Hilton either owns real estate or has a close working relationship with Outrigger, then I guess there is always a chance.  Maybe renovate/remodel an existing TS and manage the property?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 4, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> I have only heard of the two in Hawaii.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about the other locations although urban timeshares seem to be the new trend.
> 
> ...



HGVC seems more intent on buying and converting/renovating. If there's an existing timeshare/hotel they like on Maui, it probably won't be that long of a walk, just money to grease the political wheels.


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 4, 2014)

"The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club will feature one-, two- and three-bedroom suites and penthouses, each offering extensive amenities including full kitchens, spacious living and dining areas and private bedrooms."

http://skift.com/2014/06/03/blackstone-to-add-timeshare-tower-to-hilton-hawaiian-village

https://secure.marketwatch.com/stor...at-hilton-hawaiian-village-waikiki-2014-06-03


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 4, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> HGVC seems more intent on buying and converting/renovating. If there's an existing timeshare/hotel they like on Maui, it probably won't be that long of a walk, just money to grease the political wheels.



Believe that is a result of Blackstone and Hilton's new "Capital Light" business model, where others own and build facilities, and Hilton just manages the operations.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 10, 2014)

From the grand waikikian diamond head side , we were able to see the ocean and city. It will be finished when the new tower is built.


----------



## GregT (Jun 10, 2014)

ThierryJapan said:


> From the grand waikikian diamond head side , we were able to see the ocean and city. It will be finished when the new tower is built.



I agree that it will impact the view of the City, but I think the ocean view will not be impacted.  I am curious to see how much more congested HHV feels after the build-out but am glad for additional rooms/booking opportunities.

I'm curious to see the point chart when it comes out.

Best,

Greg


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes the ocean view is not yet affected, wait to see when they will destroy the old diamond head and Ali I towers to build bigger one. The ocean view will shrink even more


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 14, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Believe that is a result of Blackstone and Hilton's new "Capital Light" business model, where others own and build facilities, and Hilton just manages the operations.



We stayed at the Kauai Beach Resort last year and I was told it used to be a Hilton property.  Somewhat on the smaller side but it was very nice.

Any word on any future venture in Kauai?


----------



## linsj (Jun 14, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> We stayed at the Kauai Beach Resort last year and I was told it used to be a Hilton property.  Somewhat on the smaller side but it was very nice.
> 
> Any word on any future venture in Kauai?



The hotel was managed by Hilton for a few years. No word on Hilton going back to Kauai, even for a hotel. I wouldn't have bought Kauai Beach Villas if I could still use Hilton Honors points at the hotel.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 14, 2014)

Wyndham, via the Pahio takeover, has plenty of inventory in Kauai.  You can probably pick some up via RCI if necessary.  Or find a willing Wyndham owner to swap some inventory with you.


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 11, 2014)

More...

http://clubtraveler.hgvclub.com/whe...ubtraveler&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=july


----------

